# Grip Coolness



## Phil Elmore (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 26, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## Escrima Demon (Aug 26, 2004)

Phil,

  Thats a real pretty gun.

  What are the stocks made from?

  How well does it shoot? 


 My dad says you have to have STRONG WRISTS to shoot a .45.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 26, 2004)

The average mil-spec .45 is a little rough but entirely serviceable for hitting man-sized targets at realistic fighting ranges.  My wrists aren't the strongest in the world, I don't think, but I learned to shoot on a .44 Magnum (and then had to train out the flinch this developed) so I've never had a problem.  I'm a relatively recent convert to the .45, having been a big fan of 9mm autos for a long time.

The grips are synthetic ivory etched by Boone Trading Company.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 27, 2004)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> The grips are synthetic ivory etched by Boone Trading Company.



Those are pretty cool, Phil.  Did that cost you a lot to have those engraved?

I bought a pair of those Synthetic Ivory grips for my Dad's 1911 with the Marine Corp logo on them (yeah he was a Jarhead) shortly before he died... They looked great... and I thought it would be cool to have a set of grips like it for mine... seeing yours make me want them even more...


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 27, 2004)

You'd have to check with Boone for pricing, but I don't think they're unreasonable.


----------



## Escrima Demon (Aug 29, 2004)

Phil,

What type of ammunition do you use in your .45 pistol? 

 Will the recoil crack the grips you have? Like I said earler they are supposed to kick pretty hard with army ball? ammo, i thinks its called that from what my uncle Mike says.

What is a good knife to match with a .45?


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 30, 2004)

Escrima Demon said:
			
		

> Phil,
> 
> 
> Will the recoil crack the grips you have? Like I said earler they are supposed to kick pretty hard with army ball? ammo, i thinks its called that from what my uncle Mike says.


 I doubt the recoil would crack the grips, never heard of that happening.  "ball" ammo doesn't really kick that bad.  In my experience the felt recoil is less than with JHP loads like Federal Hydra-shok, Winchester Ranger, etc.  Of course, with a steel-framed gov. model (40 oz.), recoil isn't a big deal anyway.


			
				Escrima Demon said:
			
		

> What is a good knife to match with a .45?


 Yes!

Okay, okay, .  One that's on my list (just for gits and shiggles)is the 1911 Bowie made by Wilson Tactical.  The handle scales are the same size as the stocks for a 1911 so you can have matching grips on your "shooter" and your "sticker."


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 30, 2004)

The recoil is not likely to crack the grips, no.  The factory grips are just thin pieces of plastic, remember.

I use ball ammo for maximum feed reliability.

Regarding knives to match, the CRKT Dog Lock has a grip very evocative of the .45...






...and the CRKT Prowler is a good match in look and feel.






Or you could just a really big knife.


----------

